# diritto di prelazione nell'acquisto di quote non optate



## Zemljanika

Salve a tutti,
sto traducendo un atto notarile che mi crea non poche difficoltà, in particolare non riesco a venire a capo della frase seguente (anche a causa della stanchezza, ma non riesco a capire come concluderla né se è almeno minimamente corretta...):
"I soci che esercitano il diritto di sottoscrizione, purché ne facciano contestuale richiesta, hanno diritto di prelazione nell'acquisto delle quote che siano rimaste *non optate*"
Proposta di traduzione:
"les associés détenant le droit de souscription (préférentielle), à condition qu’ils en fassent demande simultanée, peuvent exercer leur droit de préemption et acheter les cotisations/quotes-parts [*...*]"

Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque voglia/possa darmi una mano!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zem,
Ho l'impressione che la parola che stai cercando potrebbe essere "non réservées", da verificare. Attenta che c'è un'imprecisione: "... qui exercent leur droit..." è necessario nella prima parte; si dice anche spesso "qui font usage de". Un'altra possibile traduzione di "contestuale" sarebbe "concomitant".
Carino il micino .


----------



## Zemljanika

Ciao Matou,
grazie delle precisazioni. Sì, "demande concomitante" è probabilmente più calzante, in base alle ricerche fatte.
Pensi che "cotisations acquises" potrebbe essere una possibile traduzione di quote non optate (non acquisite, cioè non ancora comprate=non scelte, non optate)?
Il micino è in realtà una micina, si chiama Olivia ed è qui ad assistermi nella traduzione


----------



## matoupaschat

Una micina, già, avrei dovuto saperlo, i gatti arlecchini, anche striati, sono sempre femmine. Ho una gatta del tipo della tua bella Olivia, ma vecchia (14 anni), molto affezionata, perfino tirannica.
Mi torna in mente che in francese si dice "les parts" (senza quote-) per "le quote". Per non optate, sceglierei piuttosto "non vendues", ma, ripeto, mi fai calcare sentieri che conosco male.


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie di nuovo dell'aiuto.
Un saluto a te e alla tua gatta, magari tirannica ma senz'altro anche dolcissima 
buona serata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi riviene perfino l'intera espressione: "les parts non attribuées". 
Saluti a tutt'e due da me e dalla mia _Câline._


----------

